# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  برنامج تحويل الصور الشخصيه الي صور كاريكاتير

## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.4shared.com/file/15770650..._____.html?s=1
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## M.Ballack

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## alaa yousef

thank you

----------


## rania_exe

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## ابوحمزة1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ابوحمزه

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## daniaaa

:Emb3:

----------


## abr

شكر خاص
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أشرف حبيب

يديييك العااافية... يسلموووووووووووو

----------

